# What music inspires you while your writing?



## Amallia (May 16, 2013)

Hi! :welcome:

Music takes me to all sorts of different worlds when I'm listening to it. I love listening to music such as Enigma, Abney Park, Amethiystium and Lesiem. 

Do you also listen to music while writing or do you like the silence. What brings out your creative juices? 

Also if something like this has been posted before, i do apologize.


----------



## movieman (May 16, 2013)

Rammstein, usually .


----------



## Dictarium (May 16, 2013)

Music from the 50s, 60s, or 70s usually does it for me. No clue why. The usual suspects:

Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl - YouTube
Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia - YouTube
Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality) - YouTube
The Beatles-Obla Di Obla Da - YouTube
The Turtles - Elenore lyrics - YouTube

etc...

e: It just seemed like such a fun time. Sure there was the constant threat of being bombed and whatnot but that's no biggie. I like to believe that the 50s/60s are exactly as they were in The Sandlot.


----------



## PiP (May 16, 2013)

Hi Amalia,

I usually prefer the sound of _silence_ when I write at home. However, I like music such as by Enigma, Enya, David Bowie, Hawkwind, Pink Floyd, The Who and Mariza (Fado Mariza - O Gente da Minha Terra - YouTube) etc which I play if the braincells are creaking too loudly and distract me.

By far the most relaxing sound is that of the sea as it gently laps or crashes against the shoreline. I often take my notepad and a bottle of wine and lay in the sand by the water's edge well away from people. I find it easier to write when I'm at one with nature.

PiP


----------



## Amallia (May 16, 2013)

Most of those songs do sound up-beat. 
Here are my examples, for those of you that are interested!

Lesiem - Caritas - YouTube
Enigma - Sitting on the Moon -YouTube
Abney Park - End of Days - YouTube
Amethystium - Treasure - YouTube

Having a tendency to write fantasy, the ones such as lesiem, enigma and amethystium just put me into the mind frame of magical experiences and beautiful landscapes of lands belonging to mystical races. (Though i have yet to implement a mystical race into any of my previous stories - they didn't seem to fit the setting. One day though!)


----------



## Amallia (May 16, 2013)

Hi pip! 

I totally agree with you on the sound of water! Family holidays when i was a kid was spent mostly writing by the sea!


----------



## PiP (May 16, 2013)

Amallia said:


> Hi pip!
> 
> I totally agree with you on the sound of water! Family holidays when i was a kid was spent mostly writing by the sea!


Living by the sea I love the whole sun, sea and sand experience. Perhaps I was a mermaid in my previous life. Late afternoon or early evening is best just before sunset. 

Good luck with the writing 

PiP


----------



## Amallia (May 16, 2013)

Ah sounds like bliss! Lucky you! Weather always seems to be miserable here at the moment. Far too few days have really sunny weather, and no time off work to visit the sea. Too far in-land for a really well spent day at the beach.


----------



## columbo1977 (May 16, 2013)

I listen to almost all kinds of music, but when writing I need peace so I listen to Enya


----------



## Skodt (May 16, 2013)

Nothing while I write. While I think; well that's a different story. When thinking Roman chanting is great, as is Enya, and violin pieces.


----------



## Angelicpersona (May 16, 2013)

Since I write fantasy, I tend to gravitate towards music with a fantasy vibe. I've got a mix playlist of Blind Guardian, Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, and Within Temptation that I usually listen to. Funny thing is, the louder I play it the better my writing seems to get, especially if I start singing along (well, to some of the songs. Some of them I couldn't sing to if I tried!)


----------



## FleshEater (May 16, 2013)

If I'm writing a good, fun horror romp I listen to Mortician. If it's serious, I listen to Converge, Pig Destroyer, NIN, Tool, or old Mastodon.


----------



## Leyline (May 16, 2013)

I don't listen to music when I write. When I listen to music, I'm listening to music. When I'm writing, I'm writing. I don't get the whole 'background noise' thing. When I'm concentrating on one thing, why do I need something going on in the background? Nor do I understand the 'mood' thing. Why do I, the writer, need to be in any mood other than 'attentive' or 'creative' to write?

A few songs have inspired stories for me, but I most certainly didn't listen to those songs when writing those stories.


----------



## JosephB (May 16, 2013)

^ That's exactly the way I feel about it. I do have music going when I'm doing certain things around the house etc. -- but writing isn't one of them. I really get into music, listen to each instrument, take in the lyrics, dissect the harmonies etc. -- when I'm writing, it's a distraction.


----------



## Dictarium (May 16, 2013)

Leyline said:


> I don't listen to music when I write. When I listen to music, I'm listening to music. When I'm writing, I'm writing. I don't get the whole 'background noise' thing. When I'm concentrating on one thing, why do I need something going on in the background? Nor do I understand the 'mood' thing. Why do I, the writer, need to be in any mood other than 'attentive' or 'creative' to write?
> 
> A few songs have inspired stories for me, but I most certainly didn't listen to those songs when writing those stories.


Ambient noise annoys me. It's too unpredictable.


----------



## Tiamat (May 16, 2013)

Angelicpersona said:


> Since I write fantasy, I tend to gravitate towards music with a fantasy vibe. I've got a mix playlist of Blind Guardian, Sonata Arctica, Nightwish, and Within Temptation that I usually listen to. Funny thing is, the louder I play it the better my writing seems to get, especially if I start singing along (well, to some of the songs. Some of them I couldn't sing to if I tried!)


I'd suggest adding Therion to that list.  I think that'll fit right in with the rest.

To the OP, ditto what Joe and Leyline said.  The only time I put music on while I'm writing is when I'm writing about music.  The other day, I wrote a scene were my MC was introduced to Pink Floyd for the first time, so I popped in "Dark Side of the Moon" so I could describe it and her reaction to it.  When I was done with the scene, I turned it off.  I hate background noise while I write.


----------



## Jon M (May 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Kyle R (May 17, 2013)

I can't listen to music with vocals in it while writing. I begin paying attention to the words and it becomes a distraction. It's almost, to me, like writing while another person is trying to have a conversation with me. My attention gets divided.

But I did find a type of music that works for me, when writing: *film soundtracks*! Compositions with full symphonies and/or orchestras, but with no vocals. Often heavy on the ambiance. The tricky part is to find tracks that best represent the mood of the scene I'm working on.

It's not for everyone, but I like it because it helps me imagine how my scene would "sound" were it adapted to the bigscreen. 

Usually, though, I write in silence. But I have a hard time _not_ writing if a great soundtrack comes on. :encouragement:


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 17, 2013)

Amallia said:


> What music inspires you while your [sic] writing?



this and this and this and this and this and this


----------



## FleshEater (May 17, 2013)

Jon M said:


> FE, I have no idea how you can write to Converge. Best I can manage is _Phoenix in Flight_ off their _Jane Doe_ album, but only cos it's more of an instrumental piece, or just sounds that way with the vocals all washed out (listening to it now).



The whole Jane Doe album usually plays fifteen times while writing when I'm in a Converge mood, ha-ha!

I've had that album since the day it came out, so it's really just background music anymore. Now, anything newer from Converge, and I find the volume keeps going up and the more I jam out than write, so I stick to what I know by heart.


----------



## Zac Brown (May 17, 2013)

As I have music playing at nearly every point throughout the day―from an hour or so after I wake to when (and beyond the point at which) I fall asleep―for me it'd be strange _not_ to listen to something while I write. The kind of music I listen to, however, is generally a reflection of what I'm writing about―and vice-versa as my level of spiritual and psychological involvement with the story begins to deepen. I use it primarily as a catalyst to my ability to think creatively and enhance the atmospheric elements of whatever it is that I'm writing about. 

For example, when writing horror, I'll set up a long playlist of dark ambient/minimalist drones and soundscapes (e.g., Lustmord, Kammarheit,) that are essentially absorbed by my imagination and returned to the physical world as my pen meets paper. If I'm writing a dark piece with a nautical theme, artists like False Mirror and Lacus Somniorum serve that purpose beautifully. (But don't worry, I don't limit myself exclusively to ambient stuff, haha.) Lots of classical, post-rock, acoustic stuff, and various forms of heavy metal will also heighten my poetic "abilities" tremendously―just in different ways and with different styles of writing.


----------



## Angelicpersona (May 17, 2013)

> I'd suggest adding Therion to that list. I think that'll fit right in with the rest.


I'll check it out =) My friend recently introduced me to Two Steps from Hell as well. That's mostly instrumental and seems generally to fit my mood =)


----------



## Circadian (May 17, 2013)

KyleColorado said:


> I can't listen to music with vocals in it while writing. I begin paying attention to the words and it becomes a distraction. It's almost, to me, like writing while another person is trying to have a conversation with me. My attention gets divided.
> 
> But I did find a type of music that works for me, when writing: *film soundtracks*! Compositions with full symphonies and/or orchestras, but with no vocals. Often heavy on the ambiance. The tricky part is to find tracks that best represent the mood of the scene I'm working on.
> 
> ...



Same here.  Really dramatic orchestral soundtracks are perfect for the stuff I like to write.  Wordless or Latin vocals are fine, but songs with lyrics in them just distract me.  For my current project, I listen to the soundtrack from Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End.  For less dramatic scenes, I'll listen to Curse of the Black Pearl.  I've essentially got a soundtrack for every possible scene I could write.  Okay...enter key's not working.  Anyway, I also find that orchestral pieces tend to keep me more focused, blocking out the sounds of the tv or conversations so I can get to work.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 17, 2013)

Zac Brown said:


> For example, when writing horror, I'll set up a long playlist of dark ambient/minimalist drones and soundscapes (e.g., Lustmord, Kammarheit,) that are essentially absorbed by my imagination and returned to the physical world as my pen meets paper.



I find the opposite. Writing horror comes easiest when I'm not actually scared. In fact, I believe the most frightening stuff is written with a feeling of sadistic glee and detachment. Annoying electronic music like Swedish House Mafia usually produces the creepiest prose, I find.



Angelicpersona said:


> I'll check it out =) My friend recently introduced me to Two Steps from Hell as well. That's mostly instrumental and seems generally to fit my mood =)



If you haven't bought their "Invincible" album yet I highly recommend it.


----------



## TheWritingWriter (May 17, 2013)

Music that helps me write usually involves heavy drops, identifying lyrics, &/or a corresponding tone. This leaves me with a wide variety of music to choose from.


----------



## Bilston Blue (May 17, 2013)

My first and currently unfinished novel was inspired by Sabaton's _Firestorm_:

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG-RlA9X8UU">[video=youtube;mG-RlA9X8UU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mG-RlA9X8UU[/video]

It's a love story. There are no such things as war stories; only stories about people set during times of war.

There's also an unfinished short story which should grow into a novella, inspired completely by the first album by Suede. Not the story itself, more the setting, the mood, which I find mostly will come before the story itself.


----------



## ppsage (May 17, 2013)

> The tricky part is to find tracks that best represent the mood of the scene I'm working on.


Many royalty free sites for soundtrack music exist, with libraries arranged by mood. They'd have to be pieced together though, but could be tailored to an outline.


----------



## Pluralized (May 17, 2013)

I can't compose anything with lyrics competing for my concentration, but I have found Native American drumming/flute to be oddly pleasant. 

That, and Lamb of God.


----------



## Jeko (May 17, 2013)

I don't associate listening to music and writing. They're two wonderfully separate things.


----------



## jayelle_cochran (May 17, 2013)

When I'm writing I can't listen to anything with lyrics.  Usually I listen to Japanese or Chinese folk music.  I love the sound!  Occasionally I'll turn on soundscapes and listen to that or some classical music.  Unfortunately classical can sometimes be too upbeat and just as distracting as lyrics. 

Most of the time I prefer silence when I write.  Beautiful and blissful silence.  In my house that means earplugs in a room by myself.  But, at least it's quiet.

*hugs*
Jayelle


----------



## FleshEater (May 17, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> I can't compose anything with lyrics competing for my concentration, but I have found Native American drumming/flute to be oddly pleasant.
> 
> That, and Lamb of God.



I like to listen to New American Gospel for some cold hard violent writing. Also, Walk With Me In Hell works too.


----------



## squidtender (May 17, 2013)

Miles Davis and Classical


----------



## FleshEater (May 17, 2013)

squidtender said:


> Miles Davis and Classical



I did not see that coming.

Although, imagining a horde of the undead stampeding to Beethoven's ninth kind of works.


----------



## Amallia (May 18, 2013)

It's nice seeing the different ambiance that people like to be in when they write. Some prefer complete silence. That is how they tap into their zone. 

Some like a little music - most without lyrics or some enchanting vocals; such as the chants. 

But others like a little vocals mixed in with the music - all depends on the person writing.
Staff, I loved 1, 2 and 5. 6, I found Hilarious. 
Therion, within temptation, Sonata Artica and nightwish are also amazing. Add Ayreon to the list.
If there are lyrics, when I’m writing I don’t find them too distracting. They seem to blend into the music when I am writing. Of course there are times when I tend to find the silence best.


----------



## tepelus (May 18, 2013)

Sometimes I can listen to music while writing, sometimes I can't. I can't listen to music with vocals in it while writing, unless they are wordless vocals. I like to listen to ambient such as Brian Eno and Steve Roach, or to new classical like Ludovico Einaudi and Jeff Pearce, or new age like Mychael Danna and Richard Burmer.


----------



## JosephB (May 18, 2013)

Norm Kempinski and the Happy Tones. Nothing gets the creative juices flowing like a good polka.


----------



## philistine (May 19, 2013)

I have nothing to contribute to this thread, but simply wanted to include myself in the most unintentionally ironic thread title- possibly of the year thus far.


----------



## JosephB (May 19, 2013)

I don't know what your talking about.


----------



## ppsage (May 19, 2013)

> I don't know what your talking about.


I don't believe this, I think your kidding.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 19, 2013)

philistine said:


> I have nothing to contribute to this thread, but simply wanted to include myself in the most unintentionally ironic thread title- possibly of the year thus far.



I find you're condescension displeasing!

...Okay have we all got it out of our systems? Good. Back to the topic, I really like explosions in the sky [sic]. I also just found out they officially spell their band name in all-lowercase and now I like them slightly less because of that, but their music is criminally relaxing.


----------



## allhailchief (May 19, 2013)

Lately I've been writing to Wolves in the Throne Room. It's so brutal. That's usually at 3:00 in the morning. Lately I've been listening to OFF!, Operation Ivy, Vice Squad and the Partisans. 

It depends on my mood. Sometimes I write while listening to music and sometimes I don't. I believe that you can never ingest enough art. But, if you consider your music "noise" I understand why you wouldn't be able to concentrate. Can you not write in a room with a nice painting or statue?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 19, 2013)

I like to listen to a lot of Nick Drake when I write. I do find it hard to listen to new music while trying to write, as I get distracted by listening to/learning the lyrics.
Luckily I already know all the lyrics to Nick Drake's songs.


----------



## JosephB (May 19, 2013)

There isn't all that much of it to listen to.


----------



## ForgedinFlames (May 22, 2013)

I wrote something to the new Tesseract album, Altered State (TESSERACT - Altered State (Full Album Stream) - YouTube), the other day and it really helped me to channel my emotions onto the page. I typically write to moving and/ or dark metal/ rock/ electronica.


----------



## Kyle R (May 23, 2013)

Circadian said:


> Same here.  Really dramatic orchestral soundtracks are perfect for the stuff I like to write.  Wordless or Latin vocals are fine, but songs with lyrics in them just distract me.  For my current project, I listen to the soundtrack from Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End.  For less dramatic scenes, I'll listen to Curse of the Black Pearl.



Hans Zimmer is great. His soundtracks for _The Dark Knight_ and _Inception_ are also really intense and dramatic. :encouragement:

Thomas Newman is impressive, too. I'm currently enjoying his tracks from the latest Bond film, _Skyfall_. Some intense stuff in there!


----------



## voltigeur (May 23, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> I did not see that coming.
> 
> Although, imagining a horde of the undead stampeding to Beethoven's ninth kind of works.



LOL Somehow with your avatar that does seem apropriate.


----------



## Jon M (May 23, 2013)

.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 23, 2013)

KyleColorado said:


> Hans Zimmer is great. His soundtracks for _The Dark Knight_ and _Inception_ are also really intense and dramatic. :encouragement:



I've got the soundtrack for Inception. It's not the greatest casual listening material, except for "Time," which is just beautiful.


----------



## FleshEater (May 23, 2013)

voltigeur said:


> LOL Somehow with your avatar that does seem apropriate.



I actually can't stand classical music.


----------



## Kyle R (May 24, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> I've got the soundtrack for Inception. It's not the greatest casual listening material, except for "Time," which is just beautiful.



_Time_ was the signature piece, yes, but not everyone knows how each song on the soundtrack was created. Hans Zimmer wasn't just making dramatic music like other composers do. He was constructing metaphors for time, all based on the same musical cue:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVkQ0C4qDvM

From a NY Times interview, Zimmer's mind-boggling process:

In recent days Internet denizens have gotten very excited about viral video (posted above) that compares the Edith Piaf song “Non, je ne Regrette Rien” to Hans Zimmer's score for the movie. When the video plays the key musical cue from that score, two ominous blares from a brass section, followed by a slowed-down version of the Piaf song (which the “Inception” characters play at regular speed as a warning to wake up from a dream state), they sound nearly identical.

In a telephone interview Mr. Zimmer said the sonic similarity was not only intentional but also the one element of an enigmatic movie “that wasn’t supposed to be a secret.”

Speaking of the viral video, Mr. Zimmer excitedly said: “I’ve seen it. I’ve seen it. I was surprised how long it took them to figure it out.” 

The musical cue, Mr. Zimmer said, “was our big signpost” in the film of its characters’ moving from one level of dreaming (or reality) into another. “It was like a drawing of a huge finger,” he said, “saying, O.K., different time.”

Mr. Zimmer said the idea for this musical game had begun with Mr. Nolan, the film’s director and writer.

“He had the Edith Piaf always written in the script, the ‘da-da, da-da,’ ” he said, imitating the cadence of that song. “It was like huge foghorns over a city, and afterward you would maybe figure out that they were related.”

Technically, Mr. Zimmer said, his score is not a slowing-down of the French song, which was composed by Charles Dumont and recorded by Piaf in 1960, but is constructed from a single manipulated beat from it.

“I had to go and extract these two notes out of a recording,” Mr. Zimmer said, using a little bit of “Inception” lingo. “I love technology, so it was a lot of fun for me to go and get the original master out of the French national archives. And then find some crazy scientist in France who would actually go and take that one cell out of the DNA.”

“Just for the game of it,” Mr. Zimmer said, “all the music in the score is subdivisions and multiplications of the tempo of the Edith Piaf track. So I could slip into half-time; I could slip into a third of a time. Anything could go anywhere. At any moment I could drop into a different level of time.”

In this sense, the score is Mr. Zimmer’s personal interpretation of “Inception,” which many viewers have read as a commentary on the nebulous boundary between dreaming and reality.

Every song on the soundtrack was created by Zimmer from a section of the Edith Piaf tune. An audible hook was taken, adjusted for time, based on what layer of consciousness the corresponding sequence of the movie was in, then used as a backbone to create the musical motif of that particular track.

Dare I call Mr. Hans Zimmer a "genius"?


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 24, 2013)

I know all about that! That's basically the reason I bought the album, and if you can put aside 40-60 minutes to listen to it in one go it's absolutely breathtaking. But again, mainly for those reasons, it's not good for casual listening. You gotta be able to devote some brain power to it.

Two Steps From Hell are always fun. Their entire "Invincible" album is this huge epic saga, but each individual song is coherent on its own and kind of a guilty pleasure, much in the same way as death metal or shameless 20-minute long Techno ballads.


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2013)

Hans Zimmer? Oh well -- à chacun ses goûts.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 24, 2013)

JosephB said:


> à chacun ses goûts.



_To Each His Cakes_

High school french sure comes in handy. Where are my cakes?


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2013)

Heh -- are you saying I got that phrase wrong? It wouldn't be the first time -- but I'm just asking. And it was college actually -- but it was an early class and I was mostly hungover.

Besides, what I really meant was, I think Hans Zimmer sucks. Translate that.


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2013)

Un temps, je suis un petit Richard.


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2013)

???


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (May 24, 2013)

à chacun ses goûts (to each his tastes) was correct, cakes are gâteaux
Hans Zimmer sucks--> il est nul, il est pourri, ça craint
Thank you all for this opportunity to let my inner French teacher run free, classes are done for the summer, I'm all pent up.

To answer the OP: I have little playlists for major characters to get me into the right mood to write about them. So what inspires me varies quite a bit, though it tends to be in the general rock music category. Right now it is Gories, Kills, Liars, Dum Dum Girls, Divine Fits for a nervy guy working himself up to something dramatic.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 24, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Heh -- are you saying I got that phrase wrong? It wouldn't be the first time -- but I'm just asking. And it was college actually -- but it was an early class and I was mostly hungover.
> 
> Besides, what I really meant was, I think Hans Zimmer sucks. Translate that.



Like Lasm said, you got it right; I was just fooling. Referring to my own abysmal french – self-deprecating humour and all that. Although I still want those cakes.

As for Zimmer, I've heard a few people say he sucks. I don't agree, but I can see where they're coming from. He doesn't quite compare to the chops of earlier movie composers such as the illustrious John Williams (though very few people can claim even a comparison).


----------



## JosephB (May 24, 2013)

Ha ha -- I get it now. I'm fooling too -- I really don't think Zimmer sucks -- he's just not my cup of tea. In all the music threads around here, I maintain the same position -- it really is all about personal taste. I was listening to Sonic Youth the other day when my neighbor came over, and she blurted out -- "My god, what is that noise?" I forgave her.


----------



## FleshEater (May 24, 2013)

lasm said:


> à chacun ses goûts (to each his tastes) was correct, cakes are gâteaux
> Hans Zimmer sucks--> il est nul, il est pourri, ça craint
> Thank you all for this opportunity to let my inner French teacher run free, classes are done for the summer, I'm all pent up.
> 
> To answer the OP: I have little playlists for major characters to get me into the right mood to write about them. So what inspires me varies quite a bit, though it tends to be in the general rock music category. Right now it is Gories, Kills, Liars, Dum Dum Girls, Divine Fits for a nervy guy working himself up to something dramatic.



And just by listening to that Gories song you posted I'm now excited to read this!


----------



## Gallowglass (May 24, 2013)

The Horrible Crowes album _Elise_, or Gaslight Anthem's _The '59 Sound_. Brian Fallon, basically.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 24, 2013)

It depends very much on who's telling the story, who the narrator is. In the book I'm currently writing/editing, the main character is very cocky and loves old music, especially soul. Whenever I write from his perspective, I put on Willie Davis - I Learned My Lesson, Nina Simone - Feeling Good, Lee Fields - Wish You Were Here or something similar. When I feel like I'm in the right frame of mind and that my narrator's voice has started to guide me, it doesn't matter much what I'm listening to. 

For dramatic scenes, when there's a crisis, fight or battle, this is my playlist:
Ms Mr - Bones (from Game Of Thrones)
AWOLNATION - SAIL
Robin Loxley - Rain Down
Imagine Dragons - Radioactive (my go-to song for battle-scenes and/or deaths)
Kyla La Grange - To Be Torn (Atatika Remix)

My go-to song for a mystical atmosphere: Placebo - Running Up That Hill
For a feel-good it-all-worked-out scene: The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony


----------



## Kyle R (May 24, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Two Steps From Hell are always fun. Their entire "Invincible" album is this huge epic saga, but each individual song is coherent on its own and kind of a guilty pleasure...



Yeah! I found them after reading a NaNoWriMo thread where a writer said they were "the best" music to write to. I saw the name and was expecting some death metal or grunge, but was pleasantly surprised to find orchestrated songs.

They're pretty good. I like their lighter stuff, actually, rather than the super dramatic "epic" songs. This one is kind of a mix between the two that I enjoy: (*Two Steps from Hell, Birth of a Hero*)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSvnxv_Mh2A 

*Future World Music *also makes some good stuff: (New Beginnings) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DU203TWhrTE

*AudioMachine *also (plus a cool video): Guardians at the Gate
[video=youtube;EsUA9kM2yKQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsUA9kM2yKQ[/video]

*Steve Jablonsky*'s Transformers 3 Soundtrack has some pretty heavy tracks as well: "It's Our Fight" Transformers 3 D.O.T.M Soundtrack - 14. "It's Our Fight" - Steve Jablonsky - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (May 24, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> And just by listening to that Gories song you posted I'm now excited to read this!


oh ow my arm, so twisted


----------



## FleshEater (May 24, 2013)

lasm said:


> oh ow my arm, so twisted



What can I say, I'm a sucker for fictional characters with a good taste in music...it's so rare in popular fiction.


----------



## Staff Deployment (May 24, 2013)

TheYellowMustang said:


> AWOLNATION - SAIL



Yes. Another one of my favourites. I used to force people to listen to it over and over again until they hated it.

Archive's "Bullets" is similar in tone (and similar in indie-rocker growl-voice). Like AWOLNATION, most of Archive's songs beyond the one I like kind of suck. Or so I find.


----------



## H. Giggles (Jun 16, 2013)

I like to listen to music that goes with whatever's going on in the story.  For example, The Beach Boys' "I get around" was playing on my ipod while I wrote a humorous, relaxed chapter of my story, whereas when I'm writing a suspenseful scene, I will listen to suspenseful music, whether it's from a movie soundtrack or something like Metallica.


----------



## escorial (Jun 16, 2013)

Jazz.all the time.


----------



## Clnow3088 (Jun 16, 2013)

Classical... but not typical classical music. I also love Two Steps From Hell, Audiomachine, and Future World Music. They make me think of the images of my writing in my head. I have a playlist of music for each of the pieces I'm working on though. If it's my memoir I just listen to the music I love, the playlist is called Feelings. When I write fantasy I listen to Apocalyptica and Blackmore's Night.


----------



## Novel (Jun 16, 2013)

I write fantasy, yet I don't listen to typical epic orchestral stuff--my fantasy is low and personal, not epic. Writing fantasy, I prefer violins, cellos, and/or acoustic guitars all in weird tunings (a violin tuned down is unbelievably beautiful).

Once the intensity ramps up, I do enjoy some Globus and possibly Nightwish in some cases.


----------

